# اختراع مصري (عادل شريف) خيالي قد يغير مجرى العالم(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## haytham.a.e (21 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*************************


صدق أو لا تصدق !!! 


ترس يدور بدون كهرباء أو طاقة و باستخدام الجاذبية الأرضية فقط !!! اختراع مصري قد يغير مجرى العالم

و لقاء مع صاحب الإختراع الأستاذ عادل شريف

انا شفت الفيديو
بصرااااااااحه حاجه ابداع
الرابط

haytham.a.e​


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

haytham.a.e قال:


> صدق أو لا تصدق !!!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dxkzmmkjdjy​


المشكلة ليست في من لا يصدق، المشكلة في من يصدق خاصة لو كان مهندسا


----------



## مسترالعراق (22 مارس 2011)

هذا الفيديو موجود في نفس هذا منتدى قبل سنة ولكن بعنوان مختلف ....والله اعلم التصوير معه شخصيا متى كان؟...وذكر في لقائه انه سوف ينشر اختراعه خلال فترة وجيزة والى هذا اليوم لم نرى اي شي ملموس منه...ولو كان هذا الكلام صحيح لتمه استثمار اختراعه بدلا من قيام الدول الاوربية وكذلك دولة مصر بشراء النفط الخام باسعار باهضة ....والعاقل يفهم


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*تدقيق*



مسترالعراق قال:


> هذا الفيديو موجود في نفس هذا منتدى قبل سنة ولكن بعنوان مختلف ....والله اعلم التصوير معه شخصيا متى كان؟...وذكر في لقائه انه سوف ينشر اختراعه خلال فترة وجيزة والى هذا اليوم لم نرى اي شي ملموس منه...ولو كان هذا الكلام صحيح لتمه استثمار اختراعه بدلا من قيام الدول الاوربية وكذلك دولة مصر بشراء النفط الخام باسعار باهضة ....والعاقل يفهم


تحية للجميع
أضف لذلك ان هذا الفيديو موجود على اليو تيوب منذ تاريخ 18/12/2009 اي مضى عليه سنة ونصف تقريبا ... موجود جنبا الى جنب آلاف الفيديوهات الكاذبة والخادعة وكلها تتحدث بنفس اللهجة والروح 
​


----------



## prof ehab (9 مايو 2011)

انا ملاحظ ان الاستاذ (زملكاوى و د حسن) دايماً معارضين اى طريقه لطاقه مجانيه وملتزمين بقوانين الفيزياء بحذافيرها ..اينشتين ال اصبح اعلم العلماء كان بيتهاجم برده كدا على العموم انا شوفت الفيديو ولا اعرف لماذا لم ينفذ المشروع لكن بعد رؤيتى للفيديو خصوصا ال موجود على اليوتيوب لو حضراتكم نظرتم فى الخيال ال على الحائط هتلاقى جزء مخفى من الفيديو وصاحب الاختراع تعمد عدم ظهوره لانه هو سر الاختراع شوفو كدا الصوره دى







دا تفسيرى للموضوع
ودا موضوع بيتكلم عن الاختراع بس للاسف لشخص تانى
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4153
​


----------



## zamalkawi (9 مايو 2011)

اتهامك باطل وفي غير محله يا سيد إيهاب
بالمناسبة، لاحظت أنك تضيف كلمة Prof قبل اسمك، فهل أنت بروفيسور؟ وفي أي مجال؟
نعود إلى اتهامك الباطل
تقول أنك ملاحظ أنني ود. حسين نرفض أي طريقة لطاقة مجانية، ويبدو أنك لست قوي الملاحظة، لأنك لو تلاحظ حقا لوجدت أننا (وخاصة د. حسين) من أشد مؤيدي الطاقة النظيفة والمتجددة، ود. حسين تحديدا يحث الأعضاء على التوجه للطاقات النظيفة المتجددة كالرياح والطاقة الشمسية وغيرهما
أما الرسم الكاريكاتوري الهلامي الذي وضعته والذي تظن أنه بمجرد أن نراه سنقول آه حقا لقد وضحت الفكرة!!
أي فكرة تلك التي وضحت؟ وأي قوانين تلك التي نعرفها؟؟
معذرة، حاولت ألا أتكلم بلهجة تهكمية، ولكن لم أستطع، خاصة عندما أجد أن من يضع كلمة prof قبل اسمه يتحدث بمثل هذا الكلام


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 مايو 2011)

prof ehab قال:


> انا ملاحظ ان الاستاذ (زملكاوى و د حسن) دايماً معارضين اى طريقه لطاقه مجانيه وملتزمين بقوانين الفيزياء بحذافيرها ..​




أخي الفاضل

المعارضة هي المخالفة في الرأي و ليست المخالفة لاظهار الحق بل ما يفعله اخ زملكاوي و د حسين و عندهم هو الارشاد إلى الصواب 
‏‎ ‎جزاهم الله خيرا

و ما يفعله الآخرين في الغالب هي المناظرة و هي المخالفة لاخفاء الحق بدون اثبات أو حتى لو أثبت يكون خاطئ

تقول 



prof ehab قال:


> دا تفسيرى للموضوع​



جميل ده تفسيرك أين تحليلك للموضوع 

الموضوع يتكلم عن أن يتم الحركة على محيط الدائرة في النصف اليمين ثم يتم رفعها إلي اعلى من أسفل نقطة على الدائرة إلى مركز الدائرة ثم يتم رفعها من المركز إلى اعلى نقطة على الدائرة و هكذا

الخلاصة يمكن الاستنتاج من الموضوع أنه يريد أن يقول بأسلوب علمي أن
الشغل المبذول علي محيط الدائرة أكبر من الشغل المبذول من الحركة الرأسية من أسفل نقطة إلى اعلى نقطة في الاتجاه الرأسي

و هذا جهل بعيد عنك لأن المجال الأرضي مجال محافظ أي لا يعتمد على المسار


و لكن أحب أن أضيف رد تحليل للموضوع في متناول طالب في الثانوية

تابع المرفق


----------



## أحمد السماوي (11 مايو 2011)

أخي ..لا يوجد سر في ((( الأختراع ))) ولا هم يحزنزن...يا أخوان رجاء التسلح بالعلم قبل الأنجرار وراء هذه اللعب التي يحاول البعض تمريرها بعلم أو بغير علم ...رجاء هناك قاعدة ذهبية في كل النظم الميكانيكية الدوارة ...هذه الأنظمة لديها نقطة توازن تبحث عنها مهما كانت عدد الكتل أو أماكنها ...وبمجرد وصول النظام الى هذه النقطة سوف يضل يراوح حولها الى أن يتوقف ويجب تسليط قوة خارجيه من أجل أزاحتة عنها ....وببساطة الطاقة اللازمة لرفع الكتل تساوي الطاقة اللازمة لأنزالها ...(( يعني ما عملناش حاجة ....)) ....ضع هذه الكتل كما تريد ....سوف يبقى نفس المبدا ...( ما تخسرة تربحة وما تربحة تخسرة )....لن تحصل على أي فرق ....ولن يستطيح أحد خرق قانون اللهي يسير الكون علية ....الا خالق القانون ....


----------



## مالك احمد (30 مايو 2011)

اتوقع التعليقات كفت ووفت وماله داعي نعيد ونتكلم بالموضوع وصراحة الرسم يضحك وعلى اساس بيحصل طاقة منه بس اتمنى انه مايطلع لمنتديات اوربية يضحكون علينا وخاصة انه بروفسور الي حاط هل مخطط ( على حد كلامه) 
واتمنى انه المسميات بالمنتدى تكون على اسس واضحة وليس كل ما سجل يوزر يضع مايشاء


----------



## ايهابووو (24 يوليو 2011)

اسمعوني جيدا انتما الاثنان 

احبائي

هذا الشيئ موجود بالفعل والمخترع المصري صادق ادخلو موقع اختراعات غوغل وستجدون عشرات التصاميم 

القديمة المشابهة لاآلة تدور لوحدها من دون مصدر طاقة خارجي 

وسأذكر شيئا" القليل من الناس يعرفونه هو ان هذا الاختراع اساسا اساسا ليس للمخترع المصري بل انه موجود من 

فترة اوائل القرن العشرين قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية 

مثلا العالم الرائع نيقولا تيسلا لديه عشرات من التصاميم المشابهة لهذا الاختراع وكلها تعتمد على مبدأ البحث عن التوازن وليس فقط تيسلا وغيره من العلماء ايضا 

لكنهم جميعا لم يسعوا الى نشر الاختراع والحصول على براءة اختراع لسبب بسيط جدا !!!

الا وهو ان هذه الالة تدور فحسب لكنها عاجزة عن أداء اي شغل ميكانيكي تدور فقط من اجل الدوران لكن ليس لدورانها اي فائدة ولا يمكن الاستفادة منه في تدوير محرك وتوليد الكهرباء كما يظن البعض 

وبالتالي ليس لها فوائد اقتصادية فان قمنا بتوصيل مولد كهربائي للقرص الدوار لهذه الآلة فان ذلك يشكل درجة 

من الفرملة و المقاومة وستتوقف الالة عن الدوران 

كوكب الارض مثلا انه يدور حول نفسه لكن لا يمكن اعتبار الارض آلة دائمة الحركة لانها فقط تدور ولكن لا تؤدي شغل 

ميكانيكي 

دمتم بود


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 يوليو 2011)

اتفق مع الأخ ايهايوووو

ان الالة الموجودة في الفيديو قد تكون تدور حقيقة ولكنها لن تبذل شغل أو تفيض طاقة مطلقا 
ورأيي هي تدور فقط بطاقة القصور الذاتي المعطى لها عند بداية الحركة من مصدر خارجي


----------



## ahmed421 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق


----------

